# Need Brake Help ASAP!!!!



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, so a few weeks ago I saw my piston boot on my caliper was torn and all sorts of out of place. I ordered new piston boots. Today I took my drivers side rear caliper (the one with torn boot) off and went about replacing the boot. It was a pain in the ass but I got the boot on and reassembled everything. I thought I did everything absolutely right. I went to fill up the brake fluid from the fluid I lost during disassembly. Filled it up, pumped the brakes to get it to run through the brake lines, pumped again, refilled, and so on. First thing I noticed that was wrong was that when I went to pump the brakes, the faster I pumped on the brakes the harder it was to press down the brake pedal. But if I pressed and then didn't press for a few seconds, then went to press again, it felt like there was very little pressure. Same thing happened when I drove it around the block. Braking was very slow and there was very little pressure and it was easy to press down the brake pedal. 

Did I do something wrong? Or did I forget to do something? 

Please help, I need my car because it's my only car. 

Also, I scanned the car and threw no codes related to this problem. 


PLEASE HELP!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

You need to take the car to the VW Dealer and have them bleed the brakes. Your car has ABS, and the ABS pump has to be bled which requires the VW dealer to connect their computer, OR you can use vag.com if you have it.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

cant i bleed the brake system myself?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Not unless you own a VW Factory Diagnostic computer, or a paid version of vag.com.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

i just read like 2 DIY's on bleeding the brake system, that doesnt work?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

You do not need a dealer to bleed your brakes, use an assistant or a power bleeder.

I have a hand held MityVac pump and also an air powered MityVac bleeder.
Looks like MityVac has redesigned the hand held pump since the time I purchased mine some 10 years ago. The new pump looks more stout, looks like it can take a beating. 
The old pump I have has had fluid ingress into the gauge. That could be why they redesigned the pump. 
I don't use that hand held pump for bleeding brakes, worked great to testing vacuum lines and vacuum operated devices.











Here is a DIY.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3184085


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

i can manually do this by having someone pump the brakes and following that DIY right?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Yes...ABS cars can be bled either with std power bleeder, a suction bleeder (I use a "catheter irrigation syringe") or by the ol "pump bleed" technique...UNLESSS YOU LET AIR INTO THE ABS VALVE BLOCK!...If you either change master or let fluid go dry in the tank..then air bubbles get into the ABS valve block and to get them out you need to "cycle the ABS" while bleeding..this cycling requires VAG computer.:thumbup:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

i only took off the drivers side rear caliper to change the dust boot around the brake piston, didnt touch anything else, im going to manually bleed all four corners later


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

spitpilot said:


> Yes...ABS cars can be bled either with std power bleeder, a suction bleeder (I use a "catheter irrigation syringe") or by the ol "pump bleed" technique...UNLESSS YOU LET AIR INTO THE ABS VALVE BLOCK!...If you either change master or let fluid go dry in the tank..then air bubbles get into the ABS valve block and to get them out you need to "cycle the ABS" while bleeding..this cycling requires VAG computer.:thumbup:


 How do you do it with VAG? That program can be a little confusing sometimes.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

make sure when you bleed you start farthest from the master cyl,
1. rear right
2. rear left
3. front right
4. front left


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

So the question is... 

Did the brake fluid reservoir go dry while you were fixing the caliper?


----------

